

Ask HN: NaNoWriMo? - unignorant

I'm curious what Hacker News thinks of this. A total waste of time? A valuable exercise in creativity?<p>Just for the record, I did it a few years ago, and I'm participating this year as well. And it does take away from the time I spend on this site...
======
run4yourlives
NaNoWriMo is like running linux on your PC.

It's great if you have enough time to dedicate to the project and you'll
certainly get a lot out of it.

But if you don't have a good amount of free time, it's best to avoid.

~~~
eru
Yes, PC should be better left alone. There are a huge sink of time. Even with
Linux on them --- where you do not lose as much time as with that other
operating system --- you will still be much more productive with pen and
paper.

------
chromatic
My company just published a book written for NaNoWriMo 2007:
<http://www.onyxneon.com/books/gigapolis/> .

------
michael_h
For those who, like me, have no idea what's going on here:
<http://www.nanowrimo.org/> \- National Novel Writing Month.

